# Need Help For Smps Power supply problem with 5 Hdd



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 25, 2011)

Need Help For Smps Power supply problem with 5 Hdd


I have pentium 3.00 with 5 Hdd and 1 dvd writer 
Many times computer wont detect Hdd attached to raid card

i have 4 hdd attached to raid card , sometimes it detects 2 or 3 hdds only . sometimes all 4 
but all hdd is working properly so there is 100 % no problem in hdd
some times it wont detect raid card also , if it dont detect raid card i open cabinet and remove the card slightly and then push it agian .


i want to know whether mine power supply or Smps is enough

i have Zebronics 400 W power supply . i think it is for 600 - 700 Rs

Question is should i get new smps and if yes for how much watts
Like 500 watts true power or which one


----------



## d3p (Aug 25, 2011)

Your Post is in wrong section.

BTW did you tried connecting all the HDD's without RAID Card or with a different PSU ?

I know the PSU is a bad, but to handle 5 HDD's, IMO it should work fine.

Anyway  check what i mentioned above & post the results.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

Pentium 3 motherboards are known to have problem to detect multiple HDDs and if the HDD size is higher than 160GB. Also 400W PSU is little underpower to power 5 HDDs along with other components. Get a 600-700W local PSU from Foxin, intex or Frontech, price will be within 700 to 900 bucks.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Problem is with your mobo, not with PSU. (assuming that you don't have graphics card or sound card(s) )


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Problem is with your mobo, not with PSU. (assuming that you don't have graphics card or sound card(s) )



why problem is with motherboard

i tried to remove 1 harddisk and it detects harddisks many times .
and i tried to remove any one hdd not any specfic one
i think should i go for higher smps or not


also i cant connect 5 hdd to motherboard without raid card as motherboard has only 1 ide port.
i don't have graphics card or sound card as it is builtin on motherboard.
i have 2 gb ddr 2 ram.


Speedfan shows this . can any expert tell me is power requirment low as it is 400 W Zebronics .


vcorea   1.36V
vcoreb   1.52V

+ 3.3 V   3.33V
   +5 V   5.08V
  +12 V   12.28V
  -12 V   1.95V
   -5 V   2.80V
  +5VSB   5.59V
   VBAT   3.20V


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> why problem is with motherboard



You have already got your answer. Your motherboard is too old to run 5 HDDs without any problem.



Cilus said:


> Pentium 3 motherboards are known to have problem to detect multiple HDDs and if the HDD size is higher than 160GB.



Listen to him.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> You have already got your answer. Your motherboard is too old to run 5 HDDs without any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to him.



50 % times 5 Hdds runs without any problems . if i remove 1 Hdd 70 % times no problem. if i remove 2 Hdd then no problem at all . 

mine is 915 Motherboard

i want to know is Zebronics 400 W power supply enough


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2011)

^^
Bad PSU. But even then your board would not support.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Bad PSU. But even then your board would not support.



I was asking which smps to buy
400 w or 500 w true power supply - vip brand - it is above Rs 2000


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 30, 2011)

board is supporting sometimes like in 10 times start it is supporting 7 times all 5 hdd
but i think when there is power problem the computer after starting windows disappears any one hdd

Speedfan shows this . can any expert tell me is power requirment low as it is 400 W Zebronics .

+ 3.3 V 3.33V
+5 V 5.08V
+12 V 12.28V  - now it shows 11.05 or 11.31  many tims


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

And your budget for buying new PSU?

P.S. don't go for any cheap brand like vip.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Pentium 3 motherboards are known to have problem to detect multiple HDDs and if the HDD size is higher than 160GB. Also 400W PSU is little underpower to power 5 HDDs along with other components. Get a 600-700W local PSU from Foxin, intex or Frontech, price will be within 700 to 900 bucks.



YES I HAVE TAKEN  iball power supply 500 watts and everything is ok now




d6bmg said:


> Problem is with your mobo, not with PSU. (assuming that you don't have graphics card or sound card(s) )



no graphics card and no sound card 

NO I dont think so  ,  mine motherboard supports 6 HDDS 




d6bmg said:


> You have already got your answer. Your motherboard is too old to run 5 HDDs without any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to him.


no he is wrong


.
only 1 thing i dont understood 
Enhanced dual +12V output capability - it has 12V1 and 12V2 
how to connect that
i have connected main powersupply 20 pin into 20 pin and 4 pin motherboard cable to motherboard . now where is that 12V cable to connect .


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 7, 2011)

now everything is ok
i have put 6 hdds (includes sata hdd also) and changed the power supply
power supply was giving problems not motherboard


so the suggestion was wrong for changing motherboard .


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2011)

^ as mentioned earlier.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1482239-post2.html


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Your Post is in wrong section.
> 
> BTW did you tried connecting all the HDD's without RAID Card or with a different PSU ?
> 
> ...



thanks


----------

